# Happy Birthday Chuck Norris



## Mandalorianer (10 März 2011)

*
Er feiert nicht, sein Geburtstag feiert ihn 
Die 71 besten Chuck-Norris-Sprüche zum 71.​*


*​**Er ist ein Action-Held, ein Kult-Star: Schauspieler Chuck Norris ist heute 71 geworden! 
Das muss gefeiert werden! Mit den 71 besten Chuck-Norris-Sprüchen.​*

Kennen Sie den? „Chuck Norris liest keine Bücher: Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig sagen, was er wissen will.“

Oder: „Chuck Norris wachsen keine Brusthaare – den Brusthaaren wächst Chuck Norris.“

Auch herrlich: „Chuck Norris kann den toten Winkel zum Leben erwecken.“ Und: „Chuck Norris hat als Kind auch Sandburgen gebaut. Wir kennen sie heute als Pyramiden.“

Die Sprüche über ihn kommen nicht von ungefähr. Chuck Norris gab in den 80er-Jahren mit Filmen wie „Hitman“, „Bulldozer“ und „Hero“ immer den stahlharten Kerl, den unbesiegbaren, gesetzestreuen Actionheld. Er brachte Alligatoren mit bloßen Händen um, kämpfte gegen alles, was bei drei nicht auf dem Baum war. In den Neunzigern wurde er mit der amerikanischen Fernsehserie „Walker Texas Ranger“ zum TV-Star, feierte auch in Deutschland seinen endgültigen Durchbruch.

Vor seiner Hollywood-Karriere war Norris übrigens Karateweltmeister, gab Stars wie Steve McQueen Unterricht.

*Happy Birthday, Chuck!Hier ein paar der besten Chuck Norris-Sprüche...*

Chuck Norris spricht während der Fahrt mit dem Busfahrer.

Chuck Norris war Selbstmordattentäter... 2 mal.

Chuck Norris kann Fische ertränken.

Chuck Norris jongliert freihändig.

Chuck Norris glüht auch ohne Schakkeline am Ende des HipHop-Heims die Vegetarier härter von unten vor als Mittwochs.

Chuck Norris kann Schuhe mit Klettverschluss zubinden.

Chuck Norris kann im Kinderkarussell überholen.

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20%... auch auf Tiernahrung!

Chuck Norris isst keinen Honig... Er kaut Bienen.

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20%... auch auf Bienen!

Wenns aussieht wie Hühnchen, riecht wie Hühnchen, schmeckt wie Hühnchen und Chuck Norris sagt es ist Rind, dann ist es VERDAMMT NOCH MAL Rind !!!

Chuck Norris niest mit offenen Augen.

Chuck Norris kann Feuer mit einer Lupe machen... Nachts!

Chuck Norris schläft mit einem Kissen unter seiner Pistole.

Chuck Norris hat bis zur Unendlichkeit gezählt... 2 mal.

Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht nass, das Wasser wird Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris isst sein Knoppers schon um 9.


*Gruss Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## AMUN (10 März 2011)

​


----------



## Nordic (10 März 2011)

Sehr schön!!! Danke!


----------

